# Machined wood branding "iron"



## Dan Dubeau (Mar 17, 2022)

Had the day off work so I got caught up on some projects kicking around.  First off was this brand for a buddy of mine that builds sports jersey cases, and other woodworking.  He wanted his initials (GW), and something to do with baseball, and it needed to be 1.5" dia.  This is what I came up with.
















My phone camera (sorry, it's the best I've got) doesn't really pick up the detail very good.  "Letters" are 2mm high. 






Never having made one before, I was flying blind about how much detail I could get away with, and everything else.  Roughed with a 1/8" em, and finished with a 0.5mm tapered ball.  I was pleasantly surprised when it worked.  I was also surprised the aluminum worked as well as it did.  I was going to make it out of brass, but the only chunk I had ended up being Aluminum bronze and I only had one 0.5mm ball..... So I figured I could try the alum first, and if it didn't work, cast a slug of brass to the right shape (I have lots of scrap), or gasp, buy a piece lol. 

Funny chuckle for the day, the rod is a salvaged piece from a plant stand I rescued from our old condo building recycling area about 15 years ago.  There were two of them, and they were made of powder coated black 6mm rods.  I cut all the straight rods from the pair and tossed the curved end pieces.  There must have been 50+ of them about 2' long, and I've used them for countless projects over the years and it always makes me laugh every time I do.  I usually just chuck it up in the drill and a quick run against a flap wheel has it bright and shiny.  Handy stuff to have around .


----------



## Janger (Apr 2, 2022)

@Dan Dubeau is this a CNC project? I think you have a tormach?


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 2, 2022)

Janger said:


> @Dan Dubeau is this a CNC project?


If it's not CNC that is the best example of hand/eye coordination ever!


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Apr 2, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> If it's not CNC that is the best example of hand/eye coordination ever!


Well I _WAS_ pretty good with an etch a sketch as a kid 

Ya, it was done with CNC on my Tormach.  I'm not that good lol

Here is another one I cut of part of my Wifes business logo.   I only cut the brain part to try, but will cut another with the name and rest, then put a handle on it.  She doesn't really "need" one, but she's getting one .


----------

